
Cancer Rates of Vegetarians - maximente
https://veganhealth.org/cancer-rates-of-vegetarians/
======
ggm
I came to scoff, but it feels like a serious well structured statement of
data.

Widespread veganism is perhaps a little young but we'd definitely have full
lifecycle people (vegan from birth, born to vegans) so if there are epigenetic
qualities to be seen we might begin to have data for that.

I'm trying to decide if the source bias would be selecting only specific data.
I think they're trying as hard as they can to state all possible constraints
on what they show and they do shoe data with increased cancer risks.

I would love to see what an epidemiologist and statistician said.

